# Which system is easiest to learn?



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone who has timeshares with more than one company have an opinion as to which system is easiest to learn/understand?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2015)

The easiest thing to start with is a true fixed week, within driving distance of your home, during a week that you can always vacation.  Then there is nothing to figure out:  it's automatically reserved for you every year, and you just go.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2015)

To add to what DeniseM said, then after you decide to venture further afield, you can deposit that week into whichever of the big exchange companies your resort is associated with, and select a different resort/week to go to from their inventory. There is a charge of a bit over $200 on top of your Maintenance Fee & exchange co. membership to do this.

Nobody seems to mention the roughly $300 on top of MF to go to a different resort than where you own. 

Jim


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 19, 2015)

Trying to sort through and learn all the different systems is impossible.   When first learning something, we usually start from the general subject and then get more specific.  With timeshares, that's a recipe for your head to explode.  The better starting point is with the specific resort/location.  Look at the tug map of timeshare resorts (which I can't find right now; can somebody else provide a link?).  

Focus first on which specific areas you would like to visit.  Eliminate those areas that have multiple timeshares; they will be easier to trade into.  Look at those in your list of destinations that have only one or two timeshares.  Those will be harder to trade into and also tend to be better traders when you decide to exchange.   That should narrow the pool down to a few systems.  Then focus on those and compare to decide.   

There are a lot of good suggestions in the other thread.  I'd focus in on the east coast systems so you don't have to depend on flying.   A drive to location means you will use it more often when you can only get away for a few days instead of a week plus.   I own Worldmark which is a great system.  However, it is mostly west coast so it is probably not a good choice for you.   Wyndham is a points based timeshare that covers the east coast.  However, you are limited to school vacations when everybody else wants those same weeks.  Point based systems will have more owners trying for those reservations than space available.  You can get those reservations, but it will be tougher and you might get aced out some years.  As a result, in your situation, buying a specific week in a specific resort is your best bet.   So, back to your list of preferred locations, look at those resorts/systems that have specific weeks vs points. 

Sue


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 19, 2015)

I would venture to say that Worldmark and HGVC are the easiest to learn, as long as you are prepared for the nickel and dime fees. After that I would say Disney. The only reason I wouldn't say DVC is easiest is because of the different use years, but they don't have all the nickel and dime fees. But their locations are also limited to Orlando, Vero Beach, Hilton Head, and Oahu. After that, I would say Marriott weeks (I believe that their Destination Points club is just too expensive to buy into for most people's blood, even resale). The "problem" with Marriott weeks is that exchanging must be done through II, but there is still Marriott preference in II for Marriott owners so that is a positive. After that I would say Wyndham. I don't know much about VRI or Bluegreen so I may be shortchanging them. Shell is pretty decent, but their locations are limited and their website and online booking engine is an abject embarrassment, so much so that I would not recommend Shell to anyone at this time. I don't get the value proposition of DRI, so I put them toward the bottom of the list, just ahead of Westgate, which is considered by most TUGgers to be the worst of the worst.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> To add to what DeniseM said, then after you decide to venture further afield, you can deposit that week into whichever of the big exchange companies your resort is associated with, and select a different resort/week to go to from their inventory. There is a charge of a bit over $200 on top of your Maintenance Fee & exchange co. membership to do this.
> 
> *Nobody seems to mention the roughly $300 on top of MF to go to a different resort than where you own*.
> 
> Jim



Exactly why I like Bluegreen....I "own" at many resorts and can make a reservation where I want to go when I want to go without that annoying $174 II/$209 RCI exchange fee. I am in the process of purchasing a few Starwood weeks to do the same thing in their Starwood Vacation Network SVN.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The easiest thing to start with is a true fixed week, within driving distance of your home, during a week that you can always vacation.  Then there is nothing to figure out:  it's automatically reserved for you every year, and you just go.




I agree with this wholeheartedly! Even with my recent second timeshare acquisition I stayed with a fixed week rather than points. If I want more vacations to other areas/times and for more or less time than a week- I rent.

But I love my home resorts and fixed weeks! Simple and feels like a second home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> To add to what DeniseM said, then after you decide to venture further afield, you can deposit that week into whichever of the big exchange companies your resort is associated with, and select a different resort/week to go to from their inventory. There is a charge of a bit over $200 on top of your Maintenance Fee & exchange co. membership to do this.
> 
> Nobody seems to mention the roughly $300 on top of MF to go to a different resort than where you own.
> 
> Jim



Unless, of course, you use the free membership independents with lower exchange fees. Or, as I do- limit your exchanges and rent from another owner to go elsewhere if you can.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 20, 2015)

Ill second what Sue said. You dont need to learn all these systems and Ill add, none of them are all that difficult, (although each one has its particular complications)  

So dont make your choice based on which system is easier to learn. Decide which one has the best mix of resorts and which will best satisfy your needs and learn it first

I would add, as Sue implied, make sure you choose a system that has  resorts close to home. Its nice to have someplace close for those years when your finances and or time, might be tighter than usual.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 20, 2015)

I would caution you to not just go with whatever is "easiest to learn", but figure out what will work best for you.  Easy isn't necessarily better.


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2015)

*It ain't all about "the systems" either...*

I'll simply note that focusing solely upon *any* particular system (whether it's Hyatt, HGVC, BluegGreen, Wyndham, WorldMark or Tiny Tim's Terrific Timeshares) may not actually provide what is best for the OP. "Easiest to learn" shouldn't even be a factor at all. Ain't nuthin' particularly "simple and easy" on Planet Timeshare anyhow.

A desirable (and affordable, resale) fixed week in the OP's vacation "windows", within a day's driving distance of home might also be a good "intro" into timeshares. 

Likewise for a deeded (including a "floating") week within driving distance, with associated RCI Points already attached (for more location flexibility). 

I am admittedly not a fan of the "systems" or "chains" in the first place, but still wanted to weigh in to encourage OP to *not* develop tunnel vision on *any* "system". 
It's certainly one option, but just as certainly not the only route or option to evaluate and consider. Figure out what works best for *you*.

That being said, the OP surely has lots of reading and absorption to complete before considering buying anything, anywhere.


----------



## capjak (Apr 20, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I would caution you to not just go with whatever is "easiest to learn", but figure out what will work best for you.  Easy isn't necessarily better.



Totally agree with this statement.  Learn where and when you want to go, look at timeshares that are in those locations, than learn that system and determine if you want to purchase.  Focusing on easiest should not be the focus IMO.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 20, 2015)

*I agree!*



mpumilia said:


> I agree with this wholeheartedly! Even with my recent second timeshare acquisition I stayed with a fixed week rather than points. If I want more vacations to other areas/times and for more or less time than a week- I rent.
> 
> But I love my home resorts and fixed weeks! Simple and feels like a second home.



I agree as well!  We own 3 (almost 4...in the process of acquiring another) weeks at our home resort.  It's 3 hours from home, and those weeks are deeded.  One week falls on July 4th or the week before and we always use that.  One falls on April break 4 out of 7 years, so we use it most of the time.  One is during late October (I won it...would not have purchased it otherwise) and it trades well.  Someday we'll use that week when the kids are grown up, but for now it trades well.  I've been able to take summer trips with it here in New England.  And the 4th week will sometimes be the week between Christmas and New Years.  

We are not a Disney vacation family.  My children have learned to enjoy the smaller resorts, and we make our own fun as a family.  (They have a running list of their favorite places....you'd be surprised of the places that are on it.  Kids and adults have such different takes!)  If we needed lots of excitement, then this particular strategy wouldn't have worked.  But I've pretty much been able to go whenever I wanted to go....and we've always had several places to pick from.  When I know I need to trade, I start WAY ahead of time.  We are at the Samoset this week (April break week for much of New England) but I made the reservation almost 2 years ago.

In short, I feel deeded weeks are the way to go.  Find somewhere you'll enjoy going, within driving distance.  And buy a larger unit than you think you'll need.  We bought a sleeps 8 2BR unit 13 years ago when we had one child, and only planned on two children.  Then we had twins.  And then a surprise daughter!  So glad we have that big place to stay!   

Good luck as you narrow things down!


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree that finding the easiest to learn may not be the best fit for you.

Fixed week, fixed unit is the easiest "system" to learn, nothing to it but even then each resort is different.  Some you do nothing but show up for your week, others require you make a reservation my a certain time to use "your" unit.

At one time I was very interested in the Wyndham system but the more I learned the less I liked it for  various reasons.   I then concentrated on Bluegreen and am still trying to decide on it.  The one thing I don't like about either of these as to opposed to and independent resort is the corporate profit that's added into the MFs.

It is often suggested that you study timesharing for 6 months before making any decision.  I really don't think that's long enough if you don't own any TSs yet. I've been trying to learn BG for over a year now.


----------



## presley (Apr 20, 2015)

I will echo the others and say that any is easy to learn if it has the locations you want to use. First, find a system with the most locations that you want to visit. Then, look into how to use it.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 20, 2015)

My family loves Welk Resort in Escondidio, a couple hours away. We have been there 3 times and will probably be headed there next spring break. We would love to be owners there. However, the only reason to do so would be the pride of ownership, not financial sense. It is an easy exchange, and I can do so for half the cost of owning. And this spring break we decided to go to Marriott Grand Chateau in Vegas, which I was able to do very inexpensively, and was not wedded to Welk.

So a counterpoint to the own where you want to go crowd, perhaps consider buy what can reliably get you to somewhere you can drive to. A cheap trader just might accomplish what you need at lower cost and more flexibility. But if you consider that route, spend a lot of time researching traders before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2015)

presley said:


> I will echo the others and say that any is easy to learn if it has the locations you want to use. First, find a system with the most locations that you want to visit. Then, look into how to use it.



This is excellent advice. Any timeshare system is easy to figure out. But you don't have to know them all. Pick one based on it's having locations you want to visit then concentrate on getting best value from it.

Buy resale.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 20, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> My family loves Welk Resort in Escondidio, a couple hours away. We have been there 3 times and will probably be headed there next spring break. We would love to be owners there. However, the only reason to do so would be the pride of ownership, not financial sense. It is an easy exchange, and I can do so for half the cost of owning. And this spring break we decided to go to Marriott Grand Chateau in Vegas, which I was able to do very inexpensively, and was not wedded to Welk.
> 
> So a counterpoint to the own where you want to go crowd, perhaps consider buy what can reliably get you to somewhere you can drive to. A cheap trader just might accomplish what you need at lower cost and more flexibility. But if you consider that route, spend a lot of time researching traders before pulling the trigger.



Yes- very true. And I might also add that sometimes it can be cheaper to own than renting- even from another owner at the resort. That is the case with the two timeshares we own at the prime time we own them. Paying the maintenance fees is much cheaper than the rents would be.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 20, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Fixed week, fixed unit is the easiest "system" to learn, nothing to it but even then each resort is different.  Some you do nothing but show up for your week, others require you make a reservation my a certain time to use "your" unit.



After I sold my Marriott Floating Weeks I bought Fixed Weeks/Fixed Units at 6 different HOA Controlled Independent Resorts and had an RCI Points Account for exchanging.  Although all I had to do at these Resorts was show up I always called about a week before traveling to make sure that the Resort was showing that I was scheduled to arrive when I thought I was.  There was never a problem.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I would venture to say that Worldmark and HGVC are the easiest to learn...



As a HGVC owner... I'm not sure that I can agree that HGVC is easy.
It's easy to use in that booking units is darn close to booking a hotel.
Also, RCI exchanges are included in the deal, using Hilton's account.

But all point-based systems, due to their flexibility, are complicated.
The Rules section of the HGVC Members' Guide is 18 pages long.
IIRC, it took about 2 years before I felt I had a good handle on it.

OTOH, flexibility can be a very good thing, especially if you need it.
.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 20, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> As a HGVC owner... I'm not sure that I can agree that HGVC is easy.
> It's easy to use in that booking units is darn close to booking a hotel.
> Also, RCI exchanges are included in the deal, using Hilton's account.
> 
> ...



just want to say thank you to everyone who contributed to the thread.  i will be digesting all of this information slowly.  i appreciate all of your help.  thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 20, 2015)

You are NOT the first newbie to get totally confused by all the details within the timeshare world. 

I brought an eBay Fixed Week in an area I wanted to vacation and I brought resale Wyndham points (eBay, also) to stay at their resorts. I had stayed ONCE with extended family at a Wyndham as mooching guest in the 2nd bedroom. I learned how to book a online reservation by myself and did a practice run at a Wyndham resort less than 100 miles from home.

And then I conned all my siblings & spouses to come met me for 5 days to a place I had never been ... and it was great fun. One sis & BIL travelled from 3000 miles and 2 other siblings with spouses 2400 miles. Another sibling was 1100 miles. 

Sometime later, I found TUG ... and learned a bit MORE.

Take an average of all the earlier opinions ... 

Renting several locations is NOT a bad idea. But it might be even harder to make a decision .. too much info; causing more indecision. 

There are many great TS ... if you make decisions based on money/costs ... would it matter if something is 2 star or 4 star .. you would be looking at costs per night. If you want 5 star ... cost is not a BIG issue .. you would never enjoy a vacation in a 3 stay place. 

Yes, I like oceanfront resorts; I like great views of the ocean; I like resorts which are friendly ... and most of the resorts have those items in different percentages .. and it gets HARD to pick where to go ... and then I look at what is available or when I can escape...

Keep thinking ... what is that song, "50 Ways to Leave Your Lover" ... could also be "50 Ways to FIND Your Timeshare Vacation Place"...


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 20, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> You are NOT the first newbie to get totally confused by all the details within the timeshare world.
> 
> Keep thinking ... what is that song, "50 Ways to Leave Your Lover" ... could also be "50 Ways to FIND Your Timeshare Vacation Place"...



You make me laugh :hysterical:


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 21, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> There are many great TS ... if you make decisions based on money/costs ... would it matter if something is 2 star or 4 star .. you would be looking at costs per night. If you want 5 star ... cost is not a BIG issue .. you would never enjoy a vacation in a 3 stay place.



Speak for yourself, honey chile. I care greatly about cost, and I also care greatly about quality. I needs my 4-star quality whenever possible, but on a 2 star budget! With the exception of my stays in Big Bear (sacrificed a bit in quality) and Aulani (sacrificed a bit on economy before I acquired an even cheaper RCI trader), I have been able to do this consistently in 2BRs for about $70 to $90 per night on average, 3+ years and running. I love timesharing!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 21, 2015)

vacationhopeful is spot on, although I would consider cost up to a point.

My parents bought a timeshare back in the day when my mother inherited $30,000 from HER mother- my grandmother. She always wanted a little bungalow on the ocean but could never afford it. My mother was a very hard worker and suffice it to say she also had a lot of stress in her personal life. I think she saw an ad in the newspaper (not sure) for Waters Edge in Connecticut and took a ride out there with my dad. They were just built and she came back with 2 fixed deeded weeks- week 30 and 31. It was only 2 hours from their home in Rockland County, NY. They enjoyed so many years there and so did we, especially after we had our son. He spent many summers with his grandparents there also without us. They once gave us a week to use one year and we booked a trip to St. Lucia (Windjammer) with it through RCI. Hence- our introduction to timeshares.

Then, we received a flyer in the mail from Smugglers Notch and visited on the ol' Chris Kane program. We bought a one week every other year week with floater in between but backed out before we left the resort, as we were concerned about the school schedule and didn't really like the every other year thing. We did visit another time on another special promotion- had a great time- but still didn't buy anything. Several years later our friends bought an every other year week 30 in a new community (Aspens) at Smuggs and at the same time we received another flyer for yet another new community planned there (West Hill). That's what did it for me. My mother told me she would do the same for me as her mother did for her- EXCEPT she would give me some inheritance money now while she was alive! I bought 2 weeks at Sycamores sight unseen for $32,000- week 30 plus the floater, in 1999, so we could be there when our friends were there. We took a ride up that Labor Day weekend with my parents to see the construction, staying in a nearby motel. Once we started to use our new timeshare, we used to drive down to Connecticut to Waters Edge after our week 30 and drop our son off to stay with his grandparents for another week while we drove back home to go to work.  The only time my mom ever exchanged one of her weeks was when she was diagnosed with breast cancer and she took us to Disney World when my son was about 5 years old because she wanted to see him enjoy it while she was alive. We stayed at Orange Lake. She and my dad did take a few other trips to places like Italy, but Waters Edge was their "special" place. When my dad died, sadly my mom sold her weeks as she didn't drive anymore.  She wanted to give them to us (or our son), but we didn't want to have the additional maintenance fees and wouldn't be able to take more time off from work at that time. As for our son- well- suffice it to say he was young and not in a financial position to take that on. To this day, he misses it and keeps hoping we all can go back there someday. MOM passed away in 2011.

When I was a child, we really didn't go on vacations as my father was always working. In fact, as a teenager when all the other kids were going to Florida on spring break and summers, I was always working. My husband NEVER went on a vacation as a child. When we first got married in our early 20's we did travel a little bit- took a cruise, went to Disney, etc. But, owning the timeshare once we had our son has really changed our lives for the better for sure. I doubt we would have taken so many vacations without it. I might add that by going to Vermont every year we also have developed a love for the state overall. We spend a lot of time exploring different areas, and I am a member of the Vermont 251 club- goal to visit every town in the entire state. So far visited 126 of them.You can see where I've been here http://www.vt251.com/user/mpumilia 

Over time I became more aware of the other timeshare systems and so forth and, of course, found the TUG site. For us, we decided we loved what we had and it worked for us and that is what counts. 

Our friends have since converted their week to RCI points and still come to Smuggs when they want to, but we are there religiously every week 30 and have exchanged all over the country with our floater weeks, loving every minute of it. We have not limited ourselves to just our owned weeks. We have rented from other owners and been to places like Yellowstone and Scotland. Now that we have acquired week 31 at Pollard Brook, I won't have to cry when I leave Vermont because I will not be going home yet!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 21, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> vacationhopeful is spot on, although I would consider cost up to a point.
> 
> My parents bought a timeshare back in the day when my mother inherited $30,000 from HER mother- my grandmother. She always wanted a little bungalow on the ocean but could never afford it. My mother was a very hard worker and suffice it to say she also had a lot of stress in her personal life. I think she saw an ad in the newspaper (not sure) for Waters Edge in Connecticut and took a ride out there with my dad. They were just built and she came back with 2 fixed deeded weeks- week 30 and 31. It was only 2 hours from their home in Rockland County, NY. They enjoyed so many years there and so did we, especially after we had our son. He spent many summers with his grandparents there also without us. They once gave us a week to use one year and we booked a trip to St. Lucia with it through RCI. Hence- our introduction to timeshares.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your experience.  So much to think about.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 21, 2015)

My point of telling my long-winded story (sorry- I get sentimental about our timeshare! LOL!) is that my parents and us bought what we loved in areas that we liked to travel which were within driving distance. We didn't know anything else at the time (not even sure what else existed then) and it all worked out great. Knowledge is power for sure, but the heart knows all.

Both Water's Edge and Smuggs have changed a lot over the years -good and bad-with RCI points coming into the picture, management and personnel changes, new programs, Wyndham at Smuggs, HOA's formed, blah, blah, blah....but we still are happy and never once regretted our purchase and the wonderful experiences we have had.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 21, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> My point of telling my long-winded story (sorry- I get sentimental about our timeshare! LOL!) is that my parents and us bought what we loved in areas that we liked to travel which were within driving distance. We didn't know anything else at the time (not even sure what else existed then) and it all worked out great. Knowledge is power for sure, but the heart knows all.
> 
> Both Water's Edge and Smuggs have changed a lot over the years -good and bad-with RCI points coming into the picture, management and personnel changes, new programs, Wyndham at Smuggs, HOA's formed, blah, blah, blah....but we still are happy and never once regretted our purchase and the wonderful experiences we have had.



Another cool by-product from going the same place every year:  You make friends with the other folks who do the same!  I hadn't expected that, but it's been really fun to catch up with other families once a year.  In a larger resort, that might not be the case, but in the smaller ones (or the smaller communities like West Hill within a larger resort) it is!  Feels a little like a family reunion...in a good way!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 21, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> Another cool by-product from going the same place every year:  You make friends with the other folks who do the same!  I hadn't expected that, but it's been really fun to catch up with other families once a year.  In a larger resort, that might not be the case, but in the smaller ones (or the smaller communities like West Hill within a larger resort) it is!  Feels a little like a family reunion...in a good way!



Yes- absolutely. Because Smuggs has some individual communities outside the main village such as ours at West Hill as you mentioned, at our pool/clubhouse we see many of the same people each year and chat away! Cold Spring has that same family friendly feel to it as well. 

I will also say that prior to owning at Smuggs I hadn't experienced certain activities- like hiking (did Mt Mansfield as well), snowmobiling, dog sledding, canoeing, art classes, snow shoeing, etc. Even started up bicycling again. We do it all when there- even going to live theater in Stowe. Lots of sightseeing. The list is endless. In fact, I think owning there has definitely changed my life in terms of me becoming more active- it was an encouragement and I had lost a lot of weight about the time we became owners. We are older now and have some limitations as to what we can and cannot (or don't want) to do, but we still stay as active as we can when there and throughout the year at home as much as possible.


----------



## dar007 (Apr 25, 2015)

*TimeshRe Company Comparison*

My wife & I own weeks & points in Marriott's system and also 3 floating weeks with Starwood where we're Elete level 3 members. In our opinion, Starwood offers a MUCH better system! There are plenty of resorts that can be traded internally for a very nominal fee. We NEVER use II or RCI, partially due to the exorbitant exchange fees and difficulty finding availability at the resort & time we want to go.

Marriott's system is MUCH less flexible and forget about trying to sell a Marriott week. Marriott has a complex Right of First Refusal policy and ALL sales must go through Marriott first.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 25, 2015)

dar007 said:


> My wife & I own weeks & points in Marriott's system and also 3 floating weeks with Starwood where we're Elete level 3 members. In our opinion, Starwood offers a MUCH better system! There are plenty of resorts that can be traded internally for a very nominal fee. We NEVER use II or RCI, partially due to the exorbitant exchange fees and difficulty finding availability at the resort & time we want to go.
> 
> Marriott's system is MUCH less flexible and forget about trying to sell a Marriott week. Marriott has a complex Right of First Refusal policy and ALL sales must go through Marriott first.



I have not had an opportunity to explore the Starwood board yet. A friend owns there and loves it too. When we travel, I have stayed at their hotels and found all to be very nice.


----------



## ontilt (Apr 25, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> My parents bought a timeshare back in the day when my mother inherited $30,000 from HER mother- my grandmother. She always wanted a little bungalow on the ocean but could never afford it. My mother was a very hard worker and suffice it to say she also had a lot of stress in her personal life. I think she saw an ad in the newspaper (not sure) for Waters Edge in Connecticut and took a ride out there with my dad... <snipped>
> 
> ...We have rented from other owners and been to places like Yellowstone and Scotland. Now that we have acquired week 31 at Pollard Brook, I won't have to cry when I leave Vermont because I will not be going home yet!



This was a great read for me -- thanks for sharing.  My Mom and Dad were timesharers most of our lives as kids and continued on their own throughout their later years.  We were hopeful that we'd be able to treat them to some more good times in beautiful places with the grandkids, but Dad passed last August -- a reminder not to defer those vacations and memories.  

It's unfortunate, that they never came across TUG, because they likely would have gotten a lot more mileage out of their timeshares.  But we did have great times on those vacations and they definitely took advantage of them year after year.


----------



## ontilt (Apr 25, 2015)

FWIW, as a newbie as well, I agree that location(s) should be the first criteria on what you want to purchase -- internal exchanges will always likely be easier than exchange networks.  

That said, we've landed on HGVC and Starwood as options and systems that are relatively easy to learn and more importantly, because the home properties are where we know we'll be happy year after year.  We're in closing on HGVC.  I would say that HGVC is the easiest from a points perspective IMHO and Starwood is easy from a fixed week/unit perspective -- although I still haven't dug into the Staroptions and how those trade across properties.  

We chose HGVC because we know we'll be happy at the home resort, we can borrow across years to skip a year and go for 2 weeks and we can also trade out to go for longer vacations with the points.

Starwood has some really nice properties, but the maintenance fees tend to be a little higher from what I've seen as well as potentially the buy-in cost depending on where you're going to buy.  Marriott also seems similar to Starwood in terms of setup.  

Others here seem to like Wyndham a lot.  I looked at the program, but between the points, Worldmark, and what can trade where, my head kind of exploded a little and there was also some bickering around service issues that I came across.  

In all honesty, it seems one of the best ways to learn about the systems is to go to one of the sales sessions, suck out 90 minutes of your time and ask a lot of questions.  As long as you walk out of there unscathed (just say no), you should then have a lot of the info you need to figure out the ins and outs of the system and can make a purchase.  

Short story, IMO, if you know where you want to trade/go and a major network like any of the above support those, you won't mis-step horribly by selecting one at the right price and MF, assuming again, you'd be happy with your home resort.  Just my 2 cents.  Good luck!

Best,
Harold


----------



## richjester (Apr 25, 2015)

*Buy where you want to go!*

I agree with the many comments about buying where you want to travel.

My family has had a tradition of visiting Washington D.C. for Thanksgiving for over 20 years.  About 8 years ago, we were invited to "tour" Wyndham Old Town Alexandria and "rewarded" with a two-night hotel stay in the Hilton next door.  We bought points at Old Town that we paid WAY too much for it because we hadn't found TUG yet, but we have enough points with the Wyndham system and home resort priority to be able to stay there each year.  We love our visits and now have grandchildren that think that's what everyone does for Thanksgiving, or at least it is what WE do for Thanksgiving.

Since then we've learned how the Wyndham system works and have come to love the flexibility.  We have also bought additional points through the bargain basement listings on TUG and through ebay.  We have been to some wonderful places only because there were Wyndham resorts there and have now been back to some of them several times.  But our core travel desire, to be in D.C. for Thanksgiving, is taken care of for the rest of our lives (and beyond if the kids and grandkids want that).


----------



## TAG (Apr 25, 2015)

*3 levels of learning*

I'd like to suggest that there are 3 levels of timeshare to learn: 1.  The basics - deeded/lease, every year/EOY, lock-off, etc.  2. The specific details of your resort, what exchange companies it is affiliated with, how far out you can book, etc. 3.  Delving in to the workings of that exchange company to understand all the deadlines and nuances.  

We have 2 timeshares in Hawaii.  Although flying is an issue, we try to go at least once every year.  It's usually not any more expensive for us to fly to Hawaii than it is to fly to the mid-west and visit relatives.  We also (still) have 2 South African weeks that we purchased only to trade.  We've definitely gotten our money's worth from those two.  Then, we own a week at a resort two hours away by car.  

While not a great financial move, time sharing has forced us to go on vacation.  We are both workaholics, and wouldn't vacation except for the fact that we have these nice weeks that are bought and paid for.  The first week we purchased was from a developer.  Then we found TUG, saw the light, and the rest were resale.  My last purchase was a Gold Crown, that came with 10 years of RCI membership, two weeks banked, current year maintenance fees paid, and the week available for use - for $5 on eBay.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 25, 2015)

ontilt said:


> This was a great read for me -- thanks for sharing.  My Mom and Dad were timesharers most of our lives as kids and continued on their own throughout their later years.  We were hopeful that we'd be able to treat them to some more good times in beautiful places with the grandkids, but Dad passed last August -- a reminder not to defer those vacations and memories.
> 
> It's unfortunate, that they never came across TUG, because they likely would have gotten a lot more mileage out of their timeshares.  But we did have great times on those vacations and they definitely took advantage of them year after year.



Thank you for that. We took my parents up to Smuggs one year. Both my parents were very ill at the time but I wanted them to see the resort and what their money bought for us. I knew it was only a matter of time for them. I arranged for Smuggs to send a special car to transport them to areas where they couldn't walk or hike to to appreciate all the resort had to offer, like Notchville Park and Rum Runners. One night, my dad and I were having a nightcap on the deck of our condo (gorgeous view of the Notch and sunset) and I remember  him saying that my grandparents (his parents- immigrants from Italy) could have never imagined having something like this to enjoy in their wildest dreams. He was very ill and was having a hard time while we were there but I am so thankful I got to take them to Smuggs before they passed away.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 25, 2015)

TAG said:


> I'd like to suggest that there are 3 levels of timeshare to learn: 1.  The basics - deeded/lease, every year/EOY, lock-off, etc.  2. The specific details of your resort, what exchange companies it is affiliated with, how far out you can book, etc. 3.  Delving in to the workings of that exchange company to understand all the deadlines and nuances.
> 
> We have 2 timeshares in Hawaii.  Although flying is an issue, we try to go at least once every year.  It's usually not any more expensive for us to fly to Hawaii than it is to fly to the mid-west and visit relatives.  We also (still) have 2 South African weeks that we purchased only to trade.  We've definitely gotten our money's worth from those two.  Then, we own a week at a resort two hours away by car.
> 
> While not a great financial move, time sharing has forced us to go on vacation.  We are both workaholics, and wouldn't vacation except for the fact that we have these nice weeks that are bought and paid for.  The first week we purchased was from a developer.  Then we found TUG, saw the light, and the rest were resale.  My last purchase was a Gold Crown, that came with 10 years of RCI membership, two weeks banked, current year maintenance fees paid, and the week available for use - for $5 on eBay.



What a deal on that last TS! Yes, I do agree that this does force you to go on vacation.  I love excuses to vacation!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 25, 2015)

richjester said:


> I agree with the many comments about buying where you want to travel.


Wyndham has a lot of properties close to us and we ski regularly so this definitely a company that we are considering. I am slowly learning their system.  Lots of details on all these TS.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 26, 2015)

ontilt said:


> ...In all honesty, it seems one of the best ways to learn about the systems is to go to one of the sales sessions, suck out 90 minutes of your time and ask a lot of questions.  As long as you walk out of there unscathed (just say no), you should then have a lot of the info you need to figure out the ins and outs of the system and can make a purchase.
> 
> ...
> Harold



I strongly disagree with this part of your comments.

A sales presentation is there to sell you something, period.

You will learn way more about any system here on TUG and other places such as Face Book and other online groups where actual owners will tell you their experiences.

Truth and honesty are not part of the sales presentation ingredients.  They will say what they think you want to hear to separate you from your money.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 26, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> I have not had an opportunity to explore the Starwood board yet. A friend owns there and loves it too. When we travel, I have stayed at their hotels and found all to be very nice.



Also, need ARP for YOUR MAJOR usage in PRIME areas during PRIME and limited weather area --- unless overbuilt (Orlando & Branson are examples of overbuilt TS area).

All the talk about LOW MF ratio, newer units, fewer points used to book ... goes out the door when you consider HIGH PRIME seasons, NICE units, limited UNITS, closeness to (ski, beach, airport, attractions) etc.

I know as people who want on the beach in South Florida with best ocean views during the Snowbird season ....a 2bdr for $650-700 .... and I polite tell them "Ain't happening. MFs are more than that. Look further NORTH - like South Carolina."


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 26, 2015)

ontilt said:


> In all honesty, it seems one of the best ways to learn about the systems is to go to one of the sales sessions, suck out 90 minutes of your time and ask a lot of questions.  As long as you walk out of there unscathed (just say no), you should then have a lot of the info you need to figure out the ins and outs of the system and can make a purchase.



Good point but I have found that walking into a Sales Office cold in the afternoon, expressing interest and asking to talk to a Sales Agent works better most of the time.  Ask the Sales Agent to see a unit then ask your questions as your are leisurely walking around the Resort.  You will get to see the Resort, have a Sales Agent "off script" and without his/her "exhibits".

George


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 26, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Good point but I have found that walking into a Sales Office cold in the afternoon, expressing interest and asking to talk to a Sales Agent works better most of the time.  Ask the Sales Agent to see a unit then ask your questions as your are leisurely walking around the Resort.  You will get to see the Resort, have a Sales Agent "off script" and without his/her "exhibits".
> 
> George



I did not even realize this was a possibility.  Thanks George!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2015)

ontilt said:


> In all honesty, it seems one of the best ways to learn about the systems is to go to one of the sales sessions, suck out 90 minutes of your time and ask a lot of questions.  As long as you walk out of there unscathed (just say no), you should then have a lot of the info you need to figure out the ins and outs of the system and can make a purchase.



They'd like you to believe this, but unfortunately, the sales people tell so many lies to make a sale, that there is no way to know what's true and what's not.

TUG is a far better place for ACCURATE info.


----------



## ontilt (Apr 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> They'd like you to believe this, but unfortunately, the sales people tell so many lies to make a sale, that there is no way to know what's true and what's not.
> 
> TUG is a far better place for ACCURATE info.



I agree that there's great info here, and it's been incredibly helpful.  You are likely right about the lies etc., but my experience with HGVC at Kings' Land did give me a basic understanding of the program, available properties, point thresholds, and seasons.  That info was further validated here at TUG and gave me a better comparison point for the relative value across other properties that could be gotten -- I suppose you would say I could have just read all that here, but even then, there is a wealth of information to get through.  

Fortunately, I was able to get out unscathed and now find myself here quite often.


----------



## Larry M (Apr 26, 2015)

*DAE*

Nobody's mentioned DAE. My experience with DAE has been excellent. I turned a timeshare back to the developer but had a paid-for year to use first. I put it in DAE and have three years to use it. The offerings in their newsletter are enticing. I have yet to pick one.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 27, 2015)

Larry M said:


> Nobody's mentioned DAE. My experience with DAE has been excellent. I turned a timeshare back to the developer but had a paid-for year to use first. I put it in DAE and have three years to use it. The offerings in their newsletter are enticing. I have yet to pick one.



You're talking about a pure exchange company. The OP is asking about a timeshare system to buy into for the first time.


----------



## vmert (Apr 27, 2015)

I just bought our first timeshare on eBay, we haven't even gone there yet.

But, I chose a place we could drive to, with enough room (occupancy 6) and a kitchen. It is a deeded week, floating, in a good season for us, and the annual cost is so much less than 7 nights in a hotel.
We don't go on a lot of vacations. With 3 kids it gets expensive, and difficult, to find a place to stay. I wanted to lock us in to a week at the soCal beach each year (we live in the Pac NW). I already booked our 1st choice week for 2016, so excited!
But, now I'm trying to figure out all the details on how to use exchanges, etc. Like you, I have no idea. And, I'm starting right off the bat needing to bank my 2015 week, because of the timing of the purchase.

My point is, I agree with those who said you have to make a choice that works for your life and goals. Will you be able to USE your timeshare? Will it fit your vacation schedule, will it be difficult to coordinate travel to the location? Things like that matter.
Here's hoping we all have good experiences vacationing!


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 27, 2015)

I, similarly, disagree with learning about a timeshare system through a sales presentation.  I have yet to find a salesperson who knows more than I about their own system.  I have frequently been asked if I used to work there - fill in the blanks - Starwood, Marriott and Worldmark.  No better place than TUG to learn.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 27, 2015)

vmert said:


> I just bought our first timeshare on eBay, we haven't even gone there yet.
> 
> But, I chose a place we could drive to, with enough room (occupancy 6) and a kitchen. It is a deeded week, floating, in a good season for us, and the annual cost is so much less than 7 nights in a hotel.
> We don't go on a lot of vacations. With 3 kids it gets expensive, and difficult, to find a place to stay. I wanted to lock us in to a week at the soCal beach each year (we live in the Pac NW). I already booked our 1st choice week for 2016, so excited!
> ...




You have nothing to lose by registering for free memberships on the independent exchange companies like DAE, RTX. SFX, Trading Places and Platinum Interchange. They also have low exchange fees and they also don't require you to deposit your week before you can search for an exchange. Check out their websites.


----------



## theo (Apr 29, 2015)

ontilt said:


> <snip> In all honesty, *it seems one of the best ways to learn about the systems is to go to one of the sales sessions*, suck out 90 minutes of your time and ask a lot of questions.  As long as you walk out of there unscathed (just say no), you should then have a lot of the info you need to figure out the ins and outs of the system and can make a purchase.



I must respectfully disagree. A timeshare neophyte will quite simply not be able to distinguish between the (few) truthful statements and the (many) lies, half-truths and assorted  exaggerations invariably spewed by deceitful, hungry sales weasels who will say almost *anything* in their quest to make a sale. 

I guess I just fail to see the value is subjecting oneself to the truly miserable presentation experience to "learn" --- when the answers to any questions posed are likely neither accurate nor truthful in the first place. That's not "learning"; it's being unnecessarily subjected to aggressively delivered sales pitch and propaganda.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2015)

I almost posted a similar post to theo's.  The salesmen are *very good* at tearing down objections and complaints.  NOBODY goes to the presentation intending to buy, yet a good portion of them do.  I know some (outside of TUG) who have.  Heck, I (and many other TUG members) bought from a sales weasel, too.  (I researched the lies, rescinded the next day, discovered TUG and bought resale, but most don't.)

Direct neophytes to TUG, not sales presentations.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 29, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I almost posted a similar post to theo's.  The salesmen are *very good* at tearing down objections and complaints.  NOBODY goes to the presentation intending to buy, yet a good portion of them do.  I know some (outside of TUG) who have.  Heck, I (and many other TUG members) bought from a sales weasel, too.  (I researched the lies, rescinded the next day, discovered TUG and bought resale, but most don't.)
> 
> Direct neophytes to TUG, not sales presentations.



Half the problem is that the salespeople lie, and the other half the problem is that they actually do not even know the product.  Don't waste your time in going to sales presentations as you will get misled.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2015)

The other problem is that timeshares really ARE a good deal.  Even at retail.  (Of course they're a far better deal resale.)


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 30, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I almost posted a similar post to theo's.  The salesmen are *very good* at tearing down objections and complaints.  NOBODY goes to the presentation intending to buy, yet a good portion of them do.  I know some (outside of TUG) who have.  Heck, I (and many other TUG members) bought from a sales weasel, too.  (I researched the lies, rescinded the next day, discovered TUG and bought resale, but most don't.)
> 
> Direct neophytes to TUG, not sales presentations.



I just saw a Twilight Zone episode that reminded me of the TS sales peeps.  I used car dealer was telling one couple who was interested in a newer car that they should get an older car that was made when people knew how to make cars.

He then told someone who was looking for an older car that they didn't know what they were doing back then and he should buy a newer one.

As Michael states, they will change their lies to fit your situation so they can separate you from your money.

Don't go there to learn, stay here.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 30, 2015)

FWIW...

We like to tour;  if the maids won't let us in, we jump into the sales center at closing time get the 'short tour.'

A few quick resale questions  " wow!  this is great...  I can't wait to get back and look at redweek prices!"  

generally gets you out of the building and off the property. 

Talk about your 2c tours...


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 30, 2015)

taterhed said:


> We like to tour;  if the maids won't let us in, we jump into the sales center at closing time get the 'short tour'.



Unannounced at the Sales Center was my strategy.  Often I got great information walking around the Resort with a salesman who wasn't able to carry his visual aides around with him.

George


----------

